# My friend HSS1332 not working after 10min blowing



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

A friend of mine did buy a HSS1332 with starter (same as mine). We had a snow storm yesterday. He did 2 pass in his driveway with the blower and the blower stopped moving... forward/reverse. The lever (transmission lever on the left side) is free. You press on it but there is no tension at all. If you release the lever, it comes back to its original position but it does not engage the transmission at all.
Was he pissed ? Had to pull the blower back to his garage and called the Dealer this morning to come and get it.

The rep at honda said that they will have to bring it back to the dealer since this is something he (the customer) cannot solve by himself.

All was fine with mine though.

Could this be the same problem as the 928 ?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

grabber said:


> Could this be the same problem as the 928 ?


You know I'm going to say "I sure hope not." We are the production model field testers though. One of the reasons I'm going to hang onto my 828.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

if i recall, the problem with the HSS928 was something like a rubber seal that would lose his seal and let some air to get into the oil line.... Looks like something like this appended to my friend. Hydrolics knowledge limited here but, if ennough air in the oil line, i think it would make the lever to be free or no resistance when pressing on it...
I wish the problem will be his problem and not to all of us.

Isnt this year the first year they are assembling the blower somewhere in US ?


----------



## BWC (Dec 16, 2015)

Mine has been working flawlessly for our last two storms we have had. I do notice that it does not travel as fast as my 8/28 though. Can sure feel the torque difference between the 13 and the 8 hp engines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum BWC :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Check the linkage under the control panel. Mine was not tight enough form the factory and it came undone.

the same linkage can also be fine tuned to ensure you get max speed in forward and reverse.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

BWC said:


> Mine has been working flawlessly for our last two storms we have had. I do notice that it does not travel as fast as my 8/28 though. Can sure feel the torque difference between the 13 and the 8 hp engines.


I can echo this comment- My HS1332 had way more power than my new HSS928.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

grabber said:


> Isnt this year the first year they are assembling the blower somewhere in US ?


Yep. Swepsonville, North Carolina. I took a chance buying the first hydrostatic drive Honda blower and now taking a chance with the first North American made 2 stage series.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocktaco said:


> Check the linkage under the control panel. Mine was not tight enough form the factory and it came undone.
> 
> the same linkage can also be fine tuned to ensure you get max speed in forward and reverse.


This sounds like good advice. The fact that the lever pops back to center makes me think something is disconnected somewhere. I hope it's an easy fix! But it sucks that it had to go back to the dealer.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

the lever i was talking about is the one on the handle bar (left side) that you press to activate the oil pump.... dont know the relation with the center console here.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Grabber -

Just curious. Did the dealer sort out the issue ?


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

Will see my friend tomorrow. Last time we talked about this issue, he told me that a belt was the problem.... how a belt can be a problem with the transmission when it is Hydrostatic i told him... Anyway Honda was supposed to deliver it back last friday. Will let you know once i talk to my friend


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

grabber said:


> Will see my friend tomorrow. Last time we talked about this issue, he told me that a belt was the problem.... how a belt can be a problem with the transmission when it is Hydrostatic i told him... Anyway Honda was supposed to deliver it back last friday. Will let you know once i talk to my friend


The hydrostatic pump is belt driven.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

make sense then.

thanks.


----------



## DRD (Dec 21, 2015)

I too just purchased a HSS1332 Track Drive without electric start and am having the same problem. Second time out the drive lever on the left side just moves free from the drive train. Wasn't doing anything unusual, just stopped and then repressed lever, slight movement of machine and then nothing. Dealer picked up today... will see.
ps- new to forum... first post.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

DRD said:


> I too just purchased a HSS1332 Track Drive without electric start and am having the same problem. Second time out the drive lever on the left side just moves free from the drive train. Wasn't doing anything unusual, just stopped and then repressed lever, slight movement of machine and then nothing. Dealer picked up today... will see.
> ps- new to forum... first post.


:white^_^arial^_^0^_ 

Wow I hope this isn't the start of trend. Broken Hondas I mean, not new members!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum DRD.


Let us know what they do to fix it.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

the problem on my friend's blower was the belt that drive the oil pump. It either fell or broke... dont have the detail.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

grabber said:


> the problem on my friend's blower was the belt that drive the oil pump. It either fell or broke... dont have the detail.


good to know it's a simple fix, did you check your belt


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump for the OP or the 2nd poster with the lever issue....


Bearing the lever moves freely, is it the linkage between the lever-trans, and or the something else downstream, allowing it to move freely


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

mobiledynamics said:


> Bump for the OP or the 2nd poster with the lever issue....
> 
> 
> Bearing the lever moves freely, is it the linkage between the lever-trans, and or the something else downstream, allowing it to move freely


Again, look under the control panel. You will see the trans cable and where it is or is supposed to attach. (think bicycle brake cable) If it's not securely one reinstall and tighten it and you should be all set. Some adjustment may be required.


----------



## DRD (Dec 21, 2015)

*Drive problem follow up.*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to the forum DRD.
> 
> 
> Let us know what they do to fix it.


Turns out that the drive belt had slipped off. Simple fix. Took the dealer 20 minutes to fix but a real pain to get it to the dealer and back. They no charged it so I guess I shouldn't complain. Since I wasn't doing anything out of the ordinary when it failed I hope it's not going to be a problem going forward. Time will tell.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Hmmm, two drive belts coming off almost immediately. Adjustment issue?


----------



## BWC (Dec 16, 2015)

wdb said:


> Hmmm, two drive belts coming off almost immediately. Adjustment issue?


I'd say so but that IMHO. I have used mine/son's for three snow events. Perfect in all situations. LED light is awesome and we really like the thumb/bucket actuator. Also like the ability to move unit around when it is off by depressing the two steering levers. So far so good.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I may be misreading this whole thing, but based on the OP, I don't see how the drive belt affects the tension of the lever

Granted the belt is used to engage the trans motors, but the OP was referring to straight slop in the lever mechanism?


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

same thing append to my friend's blower... the belt that activate the hydrolic pump connected to the transmisson jumpt out.... 
How to access to that belt ? From the front under the plastic cover i guess ?


----------



## DRD (Dec 21, 2015)

Would be great if we could get how to access the belt confirmed. Got to be easier and FASTER to do it ourself. Didn't see anything in the owners Manual and really don't wish to pay for a shop manual. 
Thanks


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

DRD said:


> Would be great if we could get how to access the belt confirmed. Got to be easier and FASTER to do it ourself. Didn't see anything in the owners Manual and really don't wish to pay for a shop manual.
> Thanks


That's just as well because there does not seem to be one for sale.

Ken C


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I must be looking at this wrong.

Can someone explain to me how the drive belt for the trans affects the OP traction/drive cable/rod


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> I must be looking at this wrong.
> 
> Can someone explain to me how the drive belt for the trans affects the OP traction/drive cable/rod


Sorry new to this forum and not sure i understand all the terms.... What is OP ?


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

If you remove the 6 screws from the plastic cover you can have access to inspect the belts and to the chute actuators. To actually change the belts the housing/augers and such have to come off probably like on any other blower, except this one has more bolts holding it on properly. This is of my hss928, but I don't see how either belts could just slip off the pulley anyhow, I doubt the 1332 is that much different.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

SND said:


> If you remove the 6 screws from the plastic cover you can have access to inspect the belts and to the chute actuators. To actually change the belts the housing/augers and such have to come off probably like on any other blower, except this one has more bolts holding it on properly. This is of my hss928, but I don't see how either belts could just slip off the pulley anyhow, I doubt the 1332 is that much different.


Thanks for the pictures.

One end of the belt on the pulley (crank shaft) the other end on the oil pump pulley. It could jump from the oil pumps pulley ... oil pumps is probably hiding under the engine level...

It could also be that the tightner was not tight ennough and got out of adjustment.. not tighting the belt ennough to make the oil pump running...


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

The belt for the tracks is the one close to the engine. The 2 top pulleys on the motor have a pin on one side and another piece of metal on the other, can't slide the belt on/off with those there. I could see another belt guard by the bottom pulley as well, I didn't check or see if the auger pulley has one as well but likely does. It seemed designed specially to make sure belts can't just come off pulleys. I assume the 1332 shouldn't be any different in that regard. 
Either way, if it happens again he should probably take the cover off and see what's going on himself and share what he finds.


----------



## DRD (Dec 21, 2015)

Good stuff... If it happens again the tools are coming out. Appreciate your time & effort!


----------

